# Power-Balance



## Rekor (15. Oktober 2010)

Kennt jemand von Euch das 'Power Balance' Armband?
Das ist so ein Gummi Armband, mit einem Hologramm Sticker, mit dem man angeblich besser im Sport wird und dass man sich besser fühlt.
Ein paar meiner Freunde haben so eins und schwören drauf. Auch ich konnte es mal ausprobieren und habe mich glatt besser gefühlt.
Aber ich weiß nicht, ob da wirklich etwas dran war oder nur Placebo Effekt.

Möchte hier jemanden fragen, der wirklich Erfahrung damit hat, weil 35 Euro für ein Armband ist nicht wirklich billig..
http://www.powerbalance.de/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2010)

Placebo Effekt, zu 100 Prozent.
Ja, es ist Abzocke.

Außer du magst Gummibänder mit einem lustigen Knopf drauf...dann ist der Preis berechtigt.


----------



## Rekor (15. Oktober 2010)

Hattest du schon damit Test-Erfahrungen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2010)

Rekor schrieb:


> Hattest du schon damit Test-Erfahrungen?


Nein. Aber es ist einfach so. Der Placebo Effekt wirkt hier wunderbar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd0Gb9EgkHA


Das Teil kann gar nicht wirken, tut es 100 Prozent nicht. Reiner Placebo Effekt.


In dem Video (leider nur auf Englisch) wird gesagt, dass es nichts bringt.


----------



## Manowar (15. Oktober 2010)

Rekor schrieb:


> Hattest du schon damit Test-Erfahrungen?



Ich hab hier eine Kette..die hab ich vor vielen Jahren mal gemacht.
Es ist ein Stein, wo ich eine Durchgangsbohrung angebracht hab und man kann ihn an einer Kette tragen und sich einfach in die Unterhose stopfen.

Der hat bei mir wahre Wunder vollzogen.
Ich verkauf ihn dir für 50€, weil er besser ist als das Armband!

Meine persönliche Erfahrung damit, das kann niemand anfechten.


----------



## Haxxler (15. Oktober 2010)

Sowas bescheuertes hab ich ja noch nie gesehen... Die Erklärung auf der Seite ist auch toll. Nach dem Motto "Ist einfach so!". Wenn es so leicht ist die Leute abzuzocken, such ich mir jetzt draussen ein paar Steine und verkaufe die als Heilsteine.


----------



## Thoor (15. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich hab hier eine Kette..die hab ich vor vielen Jahren mal gemacht.
> Es ist ein Stein, wo ich eine Durchgangsbohrung angebracht hab und man kann ihn an einer Kette tragen und sich einfach in die Unterhose stopfen.
> 
> Der hat bei mir wahre Wunder vollzogen.
> ...



40 euro und ich kauf sie!


----------



## Manowar (15. Oktober 2010)

Hahaha..der im Video spricht von 500% Kraftzuwachs
Demnach müsste ich 480Kg mit den Armen heben können..ich brauch es! SOFORT!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hahaha..der im Video spricht von 500% Kraftzuwachs
> Demnach müsste ich 480Kg mit den Armen heben können..ich brauch es! SOFORT!


Ich verkaufe dir nen Wagenheber.


Damit kannst du locker mal 3000% mehr hochheben. 1337&#8364;, Freundschaftspreis.



Ok, die Message sollte klar sein: Pure Abzocke. Man könnte genauso gut alles andere als "Kraftsteigernd" etc. verkaufen. Der Effekt ist der gleiche: Placebo.


----------



## Rekor (15. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, ja nun gut, lass ich doch lieber die Finger davon. *g*


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Oktober 2010)

Lass dich von demn Armband nicht verarschen. Das funktioniert nicht, weil die Hersteller keine Ahnung haben.

Von mit bekommst du eine Halskette mit einem geweihten Stein für supergünstige 25€
Damit hast du noch zusätzlich finanziellen Erfolg, wenn du ihn bei Geldgeschäften trägst. (Weil die Weihung sekundengenau genau zur Jahtausenwende erfolgt ist, was gewisse besondere Energien auf den Stein übertragen hat. Mehr kann ich dazu an dieser Stelle leider nicht verraten)

Und weil du Mitglied in diesem Forum bist genau wie ich gebe ich dir die Möglichkeit, für eine kleine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 9,90€ eine zweite geweihte Kette dazuzubekommen (z.B. für deine Freundin)
Und wenn du dich schnell entscheidest bekommst du noch eine Armband obendrauf!

Nich lange nachdenken, zuschlagen!!

Dein Psychohr


----------



## Thoor (15. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Damit kannst du locker mal 3000% mehr hochheben. 1337€, Freundschaftspreis.



Gekauft.

muss...kaufen...


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2010)

Wieso gibt es noch Menschen die sowas glauben?

Ich verzweifle...


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUns49-05hc[/youtube]

is toller !


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt Armbänder mit kleinen Gewichten.
Die bringen unter Umständen eine Leistungssteigerung.
Wenn du an jedem Handgelenk 500 Gramm mehr heben musst, bei jeder Bewegung, dann werden deine Muskeln logischerweise auch mehr gefordert.

Da auch das Powerbalancearmband irgendein Gewicht hat, werden deine Muskeln mehr gefordert. Wenn du also jetzt 50 Armbänder nimmst  und sie dir an den Arm hängst, gibts einen Trainingseffekt für deine Arme und du lernst noch eine wichtige Lektion zum Thema Geldanlagen *G*.
Ich verkaufe die gerne ein magisches Armband mit ein paar Stahlkugeln für nur 13.37€


----------



## Davatar (18. Oktober 2010)

Hey von mir bekommst Du Pillen, die machen Dich 100x so schnell wie Du gerne möchtest. Die gibts in verschiedenen Farben und auf jeder Pille ist ein kleiner Buchstabe "m" drauf. Weil "m" steht für MEGASCHNELL! Ich verkauf Dir die Pillen für nur 20 € pro Stück, wirken GA-RAN-TIERT! Und wenn Du jetzt ne Packung davon kaufst, bekommst Du dieses tolle Messer, GRATIS dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleingedrucktes: Von jeglichen Nebenwirkungen durch Einnahme von M&Ms, sowie jeglichen Nebenwirkungen, wenn dieses oben gezeigte Bild als Postkarte verschickt wird und man sich drüber aufregt, dass man kein echtes Messer erhalten hat, distanziere ich mich hiermit voll und ganz!


----------



## Chakalaker (18. Oktober 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hey von mir bekommst Du Pillen, die machen Dich 100x so schnell wie Du gerne möchtest. Die gibts in verschiedenen Farben und auf jeder Pille ist ein kleiner Buchstabe "m" drauf. Weil "m" steht für MEGASCHNELL! Ich verkauf Dir die Pillen für nur 20 € pro Stück, wirken GA-RAN-TIERT! Und wenn Du jetzt ne Packung davon kaufst, bekommst Du dieses tolle Messer, GRATIS dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Epic 

Wenn ich 10 bestellt bekomme ich dann 10 Messer & Rabatt? o.o Need <3


----------



## Crucial² (18. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Von mit bekommst du eine Halskette mit einem geweihten Stein für supergünstige 25€
> Damit hast du noch zusätzlich finanziellen Erfolg, wenn du ihn bei Geldgeschäften trägst. (Weil die Weihung sekundengenau genau zur Jahtausenwende erfolgt ist, was gewisse besondere Energien auf den Stein übertragen hat. Mehr kann ich dazu an dieser Stelle leider nicht verraten)
> 
> Und weil du Mitglied in diesem Forum bist genau wie ich gebe ich dir die Möglichkeit, für eine kleine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 9,90€ eine zweite geweihte Kette dazuzubekommen (z.B. für deine Freundin)
> ...




*Gääähn* nachdem du nun der gefühlte zehnte bist der versucht hier einen Supi Witz zu machen wirds langsam unlustig.


----------



## Dracun (18. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Gääähn* nachdem du nun der gefühlte zehnte bist der versucht hier einen Supi Witz zu machen wirds langsam unlustig.


nun ja ehrlich gesagt hat er es ja als erstes versucht udn ja es war gut


----------



## Crucial² (18. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> nun ja ehrlich gesagt hat er es ja als erstes versucht udn ja es war gut



Jo, als erstes nach Alkopop & Manowar.  <- Brille


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Oktober 2010)

Und mein konstruktiver Vorschlag ist einfach so untergegangen :/


----------



## Arosk (18. Oktober 2010)

> OMG! I wore my 23 bracelets yesterday while driving and felt so much energy running through my body that I shut my car off & "Fred Flinstoned" it the rest of&#65279; the way home!!!! I can't wait till they have a Power Balance Leotard in my size!!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Gääähn* nachdem du nun der gefühlte zehnte bist der versucht hier einen Supi Witz zu machen wirds langsam unlustig.



Najaaa, das kommt raus beim fühlen.

Ich war genau der dritte und beim dritten isses definitiv noch lustig. Ab dem vierten wirds dann son bisschen träge und ab dem siebten isses dann vorbei mit komisch. Echt mal.
(Wobei ich den mit dem Wagenheber am besten fand!)


----------



## Crucial² (19. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich war genau der dritte und beim dritten isses definitiv noch lustig. Ab dem vierten wirds dann son bisschen träge und ab dem siebten isses dann vorbei mit komisch. Echt mal.
> (Wobei ich den mit dem Wagenheber am besten fand!)



Jo Sorry, war gestern irgendwie angepisst!


----------



## Naho (19. Oktober 2010)

Ist genau so wie der Atomstromfilter 

http://www.nucleostop.de/


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Oktober 2010)

Da kann man sein Geld gleich zum Fenster rauswerfen


----------



## Rayon (19. Oktober 2010)

Nucleostop ist ja mal echt lustig. Das Teil ist aus Plastik und kostet vielleicht 10 Euro. Aber man kanns anscheinend für 949,- vermarkten


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Oktober 2010)

Naho schrieb:


> Ist genau so wie der Atomstromfilter
> 
> http://www.nucleostop.de/



Ich hoffe mit aller Inbrunst, dass es sich dabei um eine Parodie handelt.
Bitte bitte!!


----------

